# Freezing chevre/ cream chees



## Terri-Lynn

i've read several spots that it can be frozen if it's not seasoned. Does the texture change? I've tried freezing cream chees from the store and it didn't turn out very good.


----------



## goatsareus

the texture changes very little. It may be slightly more crumbly then when it went in the freezer, but not always. Sometimes the texture is exactly the same, pre and post freezing. I freeze a lot of chevre. Yes, store bought cream cheese does not freeze well if you are looking for no texture changes! Chevre does not behave like cream cheese in the freezer.


----------



## Sondra

right I freeze it all the time.


----------



## Terri-Lynn

Super! A little change is ok and probably not noticed much in the winter anyway.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Because I just found this...
How much whey comes off of the chevre after thawing? Or is this why you don't season until after thawed.
Tam


----------



## Sondra

none


----------



## Caprine Beings

Thanks


----------



## MiaBella Farm

I freeze mine too, after I salt it and then just defrost in the fridge for a day before I spice it up and have never had any whey come out of the thawed cheese. Now, if you set it out on the counter top for a little while, maybe an hour, it gets really creamy.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Michelle is right! I know about this too! This is what I do. I freeze all my chevre, seasoned and not. All the packages are vacuum sealed tubes and when thawed in the fridge and the chevre comes out as good as it was before freezing. My customers give me no complaints whatsoever. Due to the high moisture content of the cheese, it lends itself readily to freezing which is great from my point of view as a producer - extended shelf life and storage capabilities. I freeze up to 1 pound packages for the restaurants I supply. Jennifer


----------



## Caprine Beings

Okay so I want to do Port Wine, Kahlua, and Rum balls for x-mas parties. I was told to freeze thaw then mix or it would whey on me. Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm

I'd make it up, THEN freeze and thaw in the fridge overnight the night before you want to use the cheese. Due to the alcohol, make up a test package of one of the flavors and see how it works for you. Jennifer


----------



## Ziggy

According to a professional cheesemaker down here who makes and sells thousands of pounds a year his customers cant tell the difference. He says it might just be a little drier - so dont over drain if you are going to freeze.


----------



## 2-GFarm

I freeze Feta also and haven't had a problem with it, just a little more crumbly.


----------

